
Google Maps indoor navigation: yeah, it works at CES - Garbage
http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/08/google-maps-indoor-navigation-las-vegas-ces-2012/
======
TobbenTM
Will you be able to locate your device inside buildings?

~~~
nezumi
Yes.

